# Und schon wieder mal das Asus X7BJN - TY121: Diesmal erkennt LifeFrame 3 die Cam nicht



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2011)

Guten Leute,

es ist echt um aus der Haut zu fahren. Für einen Artikel wollte ich schnell und unkompliziert mit meiner integrierten Webcam im Asus X7BJN - TY121V 3 Fotos machen. Arbeit von nicht mal 3min. Ich starte LifeFrame 3 und sehe nichts. LifeFrame erkennt meine Webcam nicht. 

Im Gerätemanager läuft alles glatt. Keine Probleme, Original Treiber vom Hersteller, nichts zu beanstanden. 

Aus den 3min sind mittlerweile 30min Fehlerbehebung geworden. Ich hasse PCs.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

Eingschaltet ist die cam aber?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eingschaltet ist die cam aber?


Ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

Und geht die zB unter Skype oder so? Die kann man da ja testen. Wenn ja, dann ist dieses Tool wohl einfach nicht kompatibel. In den Optionen hast Du ja sicher schon geschaut.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es heraus gefunden woran es lag. Ich wollte LifeFrame 3 den Laufpass geben und durch Asus Virtual Kamera ersetzen. War immerhin kleiner das Tool. Also Virtual Kamera herunter geladen und installiert. Aus Spaß LifeFrame 3 noch mal gestartet bevor ich es deinstalliere und es funktionierte

Ich brauche also, nur um die Webcam zum laufen zu griegen, Webcam Treiber + Asus Virtual Kamera und dann Asus LifeFrame 3.
1 Treiber und 2 Programme nur um die Webcam zum laufen zu bringen.


----------

